# British Watch Technical Expertise Needed



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Has anybody here ever dismantled an Anglo-Celtic 5 jewel calibre RY as used in Smiths Empire wristwatches (with sweep second hand) in the early 1950s? If so, can you tell me whether the barrel arbor screw unscrews clockwise or counterclockwise?


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I havent got a clue sorry, but this makes interesting reading bringing up dilemmas similar to what you are describing. Good luck.

http://www.clockrepairtips.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=450


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Google "Woodland Technical" and drop Greg an e-mail, I'm sure he'll give you a pointer there - - he's one of the good guys :yes:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

streety said:


> I havent got a clue sorry, but this makes interesting reading bringing up dilemmas similar to what you are describing. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.clockrepairtips.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=450


Thanks. That is exactly my dilemma.

The 'tighten in the direction of winding' rule-of-thumb makes good sense. Looks like it's just stuck fast then.


----------

